#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Azazel

## jehocifer

Has anyone heard this name before? Please give me anything _but_ the wikipedia definition...

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Isn't Azazel mentioned in paradise lost. Isn't he the demon who is the guardian of the goat and has something to do with the day of atonement. The name sounds familiar and no I never use Wikipedia except to look up my friend who is a musician and is mentioned in there. I come accross so many things in my travels of communication that every thing sounds familiar.

----------


## redhand

Azazel is an enigmatic name from the Hebrew scriptures and Apocrypha, where the name is used interchangeably with Rameel and Gadriel. It is the name of a supernatural being mentioned in connection with the ritual of the Day of Atonement (Lev. xvi.). After Satan, for whom he was in some degree a preparation, Azazel enjoys the distinction of being the most mysterious extrahuman character in sacred literature. Unlike other Hebrew proper names, the name itself is obscure.

This is confirmed by the Book of Enoch, which brings Azazel into connection with the Biblical story of the fall of the angels, located, obviously in accordance with ancient folk-lore, on Mount Hermon as a sort of an old Semitic Blocksberg, a gathering-place of demons from of old (Enoch xiii.; compare Brandt, "MandÃÂ¤ische Theologie," 1889, p. 38). Azazel is represented in the Book of Enoch as the leader of the rebellious giants in the time preceding the flood; he taught men the art of warfare, of making swords, knives, shields, and coats of mail, and women the art of deception by ornamenting the body, dyeing the hair, and painting the face and the eyebrows, and also revealed to the people the secrets of witchcraft and corrupted their manners, leading them into wickedness and impurity; until at last he was, at the Lord's command, bound hand and foot by the archangel Raphael and chained to the rough and jagged rocks of [Ha] Duduael (= Beth ?adudo), where he is to abide in utter darkness until the great Day of Judgment, when he will be cast into the fire to be consumed forever (Enoch viii. 1, ix. 6, x. 4-6, liv. 5, lxxxviii. 1; see Geiger, "JÃÂ¼d. Zeit." 1864, pp. 196-204).

http://www.angelfire.com/empire/serpentis666/Azazel.html
http://www.theisticsatanism.com/CoAz/belief/theology.html#Azazel
http://www.templeoftheblacklight.net/library/rituals/the_rite_of_the_fire-bearer_azazel.html

----------


## Lady Dunsany

So he is not the one in Paradise lost? I am so glad you showed up. I knew you would know.

----------


## Harlock

well redhand covered alot of background on him, but I would read the bibles chapter Enoch, dealing with the fallen angels known as the Watcher's he was supposed to be in charge of them and taught man....enchantments and sorcery i believe, and also made "bed" with humans, for that him and his followers were punished and considered fallen, and they and their children (gigas they were called giants they were) were supposdly destroyed in the flood that Noah built the ark, (though there is some disagreement there) this is a bit of a preview about azezal and his life, this is a brief version of the story

of course some say that they only lost their physical body, and are still spirits and some took the higher path and stayed "angelic" watching their brethren fall into darkness and some managed to flee to lucifer and remain by his side, others believe all of them were captured and killed

sources: the bible: Enoch
and discussions taken place by long time practitioners and demonologists

----------


## isis

i found this about hem and their is more at this address DeliriumsRealm.com. i hope this helps you out.... 

Azazel and the Se'irim

Azazel is the chief of the Se'irim, or goat-demons, who haunted the desert and to whom most primitive Semitic (most likely non-Hebrew) tribes offered sacrifices. The Old Testament states that Jeroboam appointed priests for the Se'irim. But Josiah destroyed the places of their worship, as the practices accompanying this worship involved copulation of women with goats.
The Se'irim, or hairy demons as the word itself means, are mentioned in Leviticus 17:7 and 2 Chronicles 11:15 as "goat-demons". Isaiah 34:14 says that the "goat-demons" greet each other amoung the ruins of Edom along with Lilith and other wild beasts. 

The name 'Azazel' may be derived from 'azaz' and 'el' meaning 'strong one of God.' It is thought that Azazel may have been derived from the Canaanite god, 'Asiz, who caused the sun to burn strongly. It has also been theorized that he has been influenced by the Egyptian god, Seth. 
Azazel in Leviticus
Leviticus 16:8 tells that the Lord ordered his high priest, Aaron, to 'place lots upon the two goats, one marked for the Lord and the other marked for Azazel' on the Jewish Day of Atonement. The goat designated by lot for the Lord is to be used as a sin offering, while the goat designated for Azazel "shall be left standing alive before the Lord, to make expiation with it and to send it off to the wilderness for Azazel." (Lev 16:10) Aaron was to "lay both his hands upon the head of the live goat and confess over it all the iniquities and transgressions of the Israelites, whatever their sins, putting them on the head of the goat; and it shall be sent off to the wilderness through a designated an. Thus the goat shall carry on it all their iniquities to an inaccessible region; and the goat shall be set free in the wilderness." (Lev 16:21-22) Leviticus also says that "He who set the Azazel-goat free shall wash his clothes and bathe his body in water; after that he may reenter the camp." (16:26) 

From this passage in Leviticus, it would seem that Azazel is conceived of as a personal being, as lots were drawn for the Lord and for him. Also, Leviticus mentions that Azazel lives in the wilderness, as do the Se'irim. Because of this ritual, Azazel is known as the "scapegoat." The goat that is sent to Azazel is not as a sacrifice, but as a symbol that there is no longer any unexpiated guilt. Both the goat and the man who leads away the goat are unclean, and the only way the man can reenter the camp is by washing his clothes and bathing. 
Azazel in The Book of Enoch
In one account of the fall of the angels in the Book of Enoch, Azazel (Asa'el as in the Qumran texts) is the leader of the Watchers who educates humankind of heavenly secrets that lead humankind to sin. These teachings include making weapons of war and preparing cosmetics, which enabled the women to seduce the angels. 

The angels then charge Asa'el before the Lord with crimes of revealing the heavenly secrets which mankind was not supposed to know. Raphael was then assigned to punish Asa'el by binding him hand and foot and throwing him into the darkness among the sharp and jagged rocks, where he would remain until the day of judgment when he would be hurled into the fire. The story then claims that "the whole earth has been corrupted by [Asa'el's] teachings of his (own) actions; and write upon him all sin." . It was because of Asa'el's teachings that God sent the Flood to destroy the evil in the world including even the souls of the giants, so that all evil will be wiped away from the face of the earth. 
"And Azazel taught the people (the art of) making swords and knives, and shields, and breastplates; and he showed to their chosen ones bracelets, decorations, (shadowing of the eye) with antimony, ornamentation, the beautifying of the eyelids, all kinds of precious stones, and all coloring tinctures and alchemy." - 1 Enoch 8:1
Azazel in the Apocalypse of Abraham
In the Apocalypse of Abraham, Azazel is portrayed as an unclean bird which came down upon the sacrifice which Abraham prepared. This is in reference to Genesis 15:11 "Birds of prey came down upon the carcasses, and Abram drove them away."
"And the unclean bird spoke to me and said, 'What are you doing, Abraham, on the holy heights, where no one eats of drinks, nor is there upon them food for men. But these all will be consumed by fire and ascend to the height, they will destroy you.' And it came to pass when I saw the bird speaking I said this to the angel: 'What is this, my lord?' And he said, 'This is disgrace, this is Azazel!' And he said to him, 'Shame on you Azazel! For Abraham's portion is in heaven, and yours is on earth, for you have selected here, (and) become enamored of the dwelling place of your blemish. Therefore the Eternal Ruler, the Mighty One, has given you a dwelling on earth. Through you the all-evil spirit (is) a liar, and through you (are) wrath and trials on the generations of men who live impiously." 
- Apocalypse of Abraham 13:4-9
The Apocalypse of Abraham also associates Azazel with Hell. Abraham says to him "May you be the firebrand of the furnace of the earth! Go, Azazel, into the untrodden parts of the earth. For your heritage is over those who are with you" (14:5-6) There is also the idea that God's heritage (the created world) is largely under the dominion of evil. It is "shared with Azazel" (20:5) Azazel is also identified with the serpent which tempted Eve. His form is described as a dragon with "hands and feet like a man's, on his back six wings on the right and six on the left." (23:7) 

Finally, the Apocalypse of Abraham says that the wicked will "putrefy in the belly of the crafty worm Azazel, and be burned by the fire of Azazel's tongue." (31:5) Here again, there is another reference to Azazel as being Hell.
Dictionnaire Infernal - Collin de Plancy (1863) (paraphrased) 
Azazel is guardian of goats. On the 10th day of September, on the feast of the Expiation, it was Jewish custom to draw lots for two goats: one for the Lord and the other for Azazel. The goat for the Lord was then sacrificed and its blood served as atonement. With the goat for Azazel, the high priest would place both of his hands on the goat's head and confess both his sins and the sins of the people. The goat ("scapegoate") was then led into the desert and set free. Azazel then returned the goat. Milton described Azazel as the first gate-teacher of the infernal armies. Azazel is also the name of the demon that serves Mark the heretic.

----------


## jehocifer

Thank you... I've been wanting to read the book of Enoch for quite some time now, but I can't find it anywhere. In the little Bible Belt town that I live in, it's hard to find the Bible with its banned books...

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Did you try Abe books, Alibis or Amazon. There is also forgotten books where you can read the books for free and purchase if you want. I will keep a look out for you .

----------


## Gazeeboh

Azazel is a yellow-eyed demon who planned to open a hell gate, make a superhuman leader by mixing demon blood and human blood in an infant, and unleash a demonic army from the underworld to wage war.

He is most well known for tormenting the Winchester family. Sam Winchester was the child who received the demonic blood, resulting in his being "psychic" and having super human abilities. Azazel also killed Sam and Dean Winchesters mother, father, Sam's girlfriend, and countless other people.

He was killed just as he achieved his goal of opening a hellgate, by a Colt pistol specifically designed for killing demons, and not just exorcising them back to hell.

God rest his soul.

----------


## Odin

who is this person Isis and when did she break out of that cocoon nicly said !!

----------


## redhand

> So he is not the one in Paradise lost? I am so glad you showed up. I knew you would know.


Yes Milton did write about him in Paradise Lost.

You can also find reference to him in the Kabbalistic text the Zohar.

Nice addition Isis!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Lady Dunsany

In the Zohar? I have the twenty two books of the Zohar which are exhausting. Do you know which books he is mentioned in. What a trip.

----------


## Azrael_Duchante

The Victors write the history books, perhaps he was prometheus? Another in a long line of beings who were chastised for helping man. It's really disheartening you know, things like this try to help you and BAM, you get chained to a rock. How's that for justice?

sorry, just non-sensical ramblings from a bitter man. Ignore ME!

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Prometheus was punished for his kindness and had to live not only chained to a rock but his liver eaten away and then grow back. He was eventually freed but not without much suffering. Perhaps you are right about Azazel , these helpmates always get a bad rap so to speak. A bitter man eh? Can I join the list even though I am a woman. LOL.

----------


## redhand

> In the Zohar? I have the twenty two books of the Zohar which are exhausting. Do you know which books he is mentioned in. What a trip.


It's in Vayeze 153a of the Zohar. 

Something interesting is that the meaning of Name Azazel is "God strengthens"! 

In The Zohar the rider on the serpent is symbolized by "the evil Azazel". Irenaeus calls Azazel "that fallen and yet mighty angel".

Az as well as Aza both mean the same thing; power, strength or strong one.

The similarity of the names shows that they were two sides of a coin in the same way that Adam and Eve, and Samael and Lillith were two aspects of one entity.

In heaven the name still would have the suffix Ã¢â¬ÅElÃ¢â¬Â added to it; Azael. The power of God.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Here we go again. I wonder who decides what is evil and what is not. Oft times goodness gets confused with evil and evil is disguised as goodness. It is up to us to know the difference. I have found beauty in ugliness and I have found ugliness in beauty. I have found the light in all. I will always see the good in the way that most do not.

----------


## Azrael_Duchante

HURRAH!

----------


## isis

> who is this person Isis and when did she break out of that cocoon nicly said !!



thank you... Odin...

----------


## isis

> Originally Posted by Lady Dunsany
> 
> So he is not the one in Paradise lost? I am so glad you showed up. I knew you would know.
> 
> 
> Yes Milton did write about him in Paradise Lost.
> 
> You can also find reference to him in the Kabbalistic text the Zohar.
> 
> Nice addition Isis!!!


thank you i was looking hem up as well...

----------


## Azaziel

> Has anyone heard this name before? Please give me anything _but_ the wikipedia definition...


Yes, I know him. He is the part of the psyche manifesting as a being you can invoke and use to pour Light into the earthly realm. In Tarot, Azazel is identified as The Devil.

----------

